# "American Taliban" Here It Is



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Our Drive-By Loony Leftist asserted that the "American Taliban" and the White Supremecy types are more dangerous to the U.S. than anyone else. He lumped the two together. So, who is the "American Taliban?" I repeatedly asked him, but he doesn't have the guts or the knowledge to do anything more than a drive-by comment and then ignore me. This caused me to have to look it up, myself. Here's what I found:

https://medium.com/@jcweatherby_494...at-they-are-the-american-taliban-4a41731296e4

Yes, you Christians are the "American Taliban." Are there any Christians here? What do you think about being a part of the "American Taliban?"

When you read that article, you'll see the author refers to the 1st amendment as a "separation of church and state." Do you think that is what it means?

The author also has a problem with evolution being challenged in school. That is to say, the religion of evolution, which is clearly the religion of the state as it is the only concept taught in school, is not to be challenged. Does that sound reasonable when viewed in the light of the 1st amendment?

Interesting that those those who hide behind their warped interpretation of the 1st amendemnt hide behind despise the Creator who gave them their rights.

So, those of you who believe in that Creator are members of the "American Taliban."

What say ye?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Everything he said about creating divisiveness and an "us" vs. "them" society sounds more to me like the description of Liberals than that of Christians.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The author is a real wack-a-do. At 15 he decided that being an immoral jerk was the way to be. Most 15 year olds can not find their hind ends with both hands and a map. This guy loves abortion, no constraints on behavior. The real Taliban would stone this POS to death as opposed to praying for him. It was not Christianity that caused segregation, it was the Democratic Party for political power. This ding dong is a know it all that is wrong about everything.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Everything he said about creating divisiveness and an "us" vs. "them" society sounds more to me like the description of Liberals than that of Christians.


Exactly, everyone in their box according to a label. Their label. This guy clearly has an axe to grind.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the guy is simply a weirdo atheist .....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I get a daily dose of this stuff from the talk shows. My final conclusion was that if you don't like the USA, and the distinct possibility of being shot by trying to hurt real American citizens, then go back to Tikrit and sweep up the camel dung as you go.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When you hear or read someone referring to the "American Taliban," know who they really mean. Christians.

The Taliban is a group who adheres to the ideology of death. Who in this country glorifies death? Who is it who is teaching our kids the wonder of murder?
https://aclj.org/pro-life/video-on-...ieve-abortion-is-normal-and-part-of-gods-plan


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

An American businessman who survived the 9/11 attacks by the adherents to the Religion of Death was recently killed by another attack by the adherents to the Religion of Death. He was working for the Peace Corps in Kenya. The same country where Christians are being slaughtered by the adherents to the Religion of Death:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-9-11-14-killed-Nairobi-Islamist-attack.html

You can see why I get a little irked when a coward who won't even try and defend his referring to Christians as the "American Taliban."


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Denton*, I think all of these criminals are cowards, especially the jihadists. Notice that it's the young stupid men who blow themselves up, as the imams live into their later years.

Bangers do the same thing. It's the fools that sell drugs on the street, but the smugglers who drive the fancy cars.

As you know, my wife's favorite nephew died of a hot load he thought was heroin, but actually fentanyl. He was 21.

I think I should just refer to all jihadists, bangers or muggers as cowards, and only dangerous in groups. It will save The Prepper Forum lots of money on bandwidth.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *@Denton*, I think all of these criminals are cowards, especially the jihadists. Notice that it's the young stupid men who blow themselves up, as the imams live into their later years.
> 
> Bangers do the same thing. It's the fools that sell drugs on the street, but the smugglers who drive the fancy cars.
> 
> ...


This is about someone referring to Christians as the "American Taliban." It isn't about gang-bangers, drug dealers and the like.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The author fails on so many levels.
First, he purports the notion that all Christians are the same. What one self-proclaimed Christian does in the name of religion, the whole is guilty of. This is the same asinine logic (generalization fallacy) that leads one to think all blacks are criminals, all homosexuals are pedophiles, or all Germans are Nazis. This type of bias undercuts his entire argument.

Secondly, a Christian is one who follows the teachings and example of Christ. By definition, if you act in any other manner, you are not acting as a Christian. Christ never killed anyone. He never terrorized people. He never gave any indication that violence against another to further his world view was acceptable. Therefore, any who do these things are NOT Christian, regardless of their self-imposed titles.

There may be an "American Taliban", but to place the label on actual followers of Christ is simply ignorant bullying.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, my comments were directed at your observation of "cowards," not a specific group. I know that many people might define their verbiage by a specific group. However I see no difference between "violent Christians" and "violent bangers."

Feel free to edit my post to this Christian group. Sometimes 'thread drift' undermines the debate. And interrupting the flow was not my point.

But truth be told, I cannot tell the difference between "a violent black banger" and "a violent black Christian," for example. I only see a weapon and hear threats.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Denton said:


> Our Drive-By Loony Leftist asserted that the "American Taliban" and the White Supremecy types are more dangerous to the U.S. than anyone else. He lumped the two together. So, who is the "American Taliban?" I repeatedly asked him, but he doesn't have the guts or the knowledge to do anything more than a drive-by comment and then ignore me. This caused me to have to look it up, myself. Here's what I found:
> 
> https://medium.com/@jcweatherby_494...at-they-are-the-american-taliban-4a41731296e4
> 
> ...


American Taliban is those that would impose their religion on others. The Denver Woman's clinic shooter is a member as are members of the religious right . Think it crazy ?

Ask your self what does the Taliban want? To impose their religion on others. What does the "christian" fundamentalist religious  right want - to impose their religion on others.

Their goals - Out law marriage for all. Restrict it to just some unmarried adults. 
Deny women ability to make their own health decisions.
Teach their religion in public schools. Force students and anyone present to participate in a public prayer done in accordance with their religion. 
Deny people who do not follow their religious teachings the ability to adopt. 
Deny People who do not follow their religious teachings to be able to work, live, attend school where they want to.

You may not want to see / hear it but it is true.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The statistic shows the number of mass shootings in the United States between 1982 and November 19, 2018, by race and ethnicity of the shooter(s). Between 1982 and November 2018, 60 out of 107 mass shootings were initiated by White shooters. The Las Vegas strip massacre in 2017 had the highest number of victims between 1982 and 2018, with 58 people killed, and over 500 injured.

https://www.statista.com/statistics/476456/mass-shootings-in-the-us-by-shooter-s-race/


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

An opinion piece but makes some very good points.

https://www.cnn.com/2017/10/03/opinions/mass-shootings-white-male-rage-modan-opinion/index.html

(CNN)In the wake of one of the worst massacres in modern American history, our government's highest leaders will be silent about why things like this keep happening. "Warmest condolences" will be tweeted to families of those who lost their lives, minutes of mourning will pass and murmurs of mental health issues and lone-wolf actors will taper into silence. Taming homegrown terror and tightening gun control will be dismissed as inappropriate or unnecessary politicizing of a tragedy and quickly become secondary to more pressing issues on the administration's agenda. America has been here before.

Naaz Modan
Naaz Modan
In fact, America has been here 273 times in 2017 alone, according to the Gun Violence Archive, which compiles deaths and injuries from shooting incidents and defines a mass shooting as any incident where four or more people are wounded or killed. According to their tally, there have also been 11,698 deaths as a result of gun violence so far this year. Between 2001 and 2014, 440,095 deaths by firearms occurred on US soil, while deaths by terrorism during those years numbered 3,412. Today, America faces approximately one mass shooting per day on average.
Mass shootings are a violent epidemic that have been met with fatal passivity for far too long. If mass shootings were perpetrated mostly by brown bodies, this would quickly be reframed and reformed as an immigration issue. If thousands died at the hands of black men, it would be used to excuse police brutality, minimize the Black Lives Matter movement and exacerbate the "raging black man" stereotype. If mass shooters identified as Muslim, it would quickly become terrorism and catalyze defense and security expenditures.
Pulse nightclub survivor feels Las Vegas' pain
Pulse nightclub survivor feels Las Vegas' pain
But this is a white man's problem. According to an analysis by Mother Jones, out of 62 cases between 1982 and 2012 (a time period that would not include the actions of Dylann Roof or Stephen Paddock, among others), 44 of the killers were white men and only one was a woman. Since 1982, mass shootings in the United States have been committed by white men who are often labeled "lone wolves" or "psychologically impaired." As a result, the government that would otherwise be mobilizing its institutions to bring about reform remains a stalwart of the Second Amendment and mass shootings' greatest ally. An over-affinity for guns among white men, dangerous against any other backdrop, gets defended as patriotism by many conservatives or even as white pride by those on the alt-right.
In fact, according to a 2014 poll conducted by Fox News, nearly seven in 10 Republicans believed that gun ownership is patriotic. If espoused by other groups, this sentiment and this number might be considered threatening. Instead, it is welcomed in a way that many believe gives tacit encouragement to potential mass shooters.
Join us on Twitter and Facebook

Make no mistake: this is war culture that has dressed up as Uncle Sam and embedded itself into the American psyche. Any other path -- let's say, for example, abortion or foreign-born terror -- that led to the destruction of life on this level would be attacked as violently opposed to American values. But because this culture is embraced by the race and party that controls the government, it continues to be celebrated and defended in the spirit of love of country.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> American Taliban is those that would impose their religion on others. The Denver Woman's clinic shooter is a member as are members of the religious right . Think it crazy ?
> 
> Ask your self what does the Taliban want? To impose their religion on others. What does the "christian" fundamentalist religious right want - to impose their religion on others.
> 
> ...


If it's all the same to you then, why don't you just go live with the Taliban instead of the Christians?

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

https://news.sky.com/story/why-are-white-men-more-likely-to-carry-out-mass-shootings-11252808

Of 95 mass shootings carried out in the US between 1982 and 2017, 92 of the perpetrators were male.

The final three are made up of two women, and one case of one man and a woman working together, in the San Bernardino attack in December 2015.

The shootings broken down by race, by Statista, show that 54 of the gunmen were white, 16 black, and seven each Latino or Asian.

But Please explain to me how mass shootings in America are not a problem carried out most often by a White Nationalist / KKK/ American Taliban type.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Well that's bait and switch. First you're talkin about Christians now you're talkin about white nationalist supremacist. Not exactly the same thing, RJames.


RJAMES said:


> https://news.sky.com/story/why-are-white-men-more-likely-to-carry-out-mass-shootings-11252808
> 
> Of 95 mass shootings carried out in the US between 1982 and 2017, 92 of the perpetrators were male.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@RJAMES I'm still waiting for you to answer my question. If the fundamentalists are so bad why don't you just go and live with the Taliban? It's all the same right?

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Crickets and Katydids. Okay I can answer for you. Because the Taliban is from hell and that's where they want to send you: straight to hell. It's the Christians that want to keep you out of there, out of hell my friend.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@RJAMES - I'm not ignoring you; I'm at work and can't get into it. Won't be but a few hours.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@RJAMES I am glad you could be bothered to post in this thread. About time you bothered to answer my question. A shame I had to start a new thread.

You call Christians the "American Taliban" while you live in a country that was established as a nation for Christians. This nation was for Christians to live their lives in freedom from a government that demanded one to be a particular sect and pay taxes to a particular sect. That, by the way, is what the Establishment clause is all about. That you and those like you do not understand that isn't my problem. Your ignorance isn't my fault.

You love your religion. Your religion can be defined in Atheism. The same religion shared by the old Soviet Union, China and North Korea, under which Christians have been slaughtered. Tell me about the Taliban, why don't you?

You want moronic ideas like evolution to go unquestioned. You think God should be shoved out of education, even though the earliest of Congress passed a resolution stating the Bible was worthy of being taught in public education. Why do you hate that notion? Because you ard in favor of all things immoral. The same things that were precursors to ther fall of nations.

You are smart enough to know that no leader, be he political or religious, has ever advocated this nation be a theocracy. There is no Christian "American Tailban." If there were, you'd probablu be dead, along with thousands of people who think like you do, you liar.

You already know what I am saying is the truth. How do I know that, you liar? Because you are saying it. You know for a fact that you couldn't say what you say if what you said were againt Islam. Say such things against Islam while you lived in an Islamic state and you and your family would be killed in the streets. You know that. That makes you a damned coward as you hide behind the Christian understanding of freedom of speech to call Christians the "American Taliban."

You, @RJAMES, are a coward. You know that I think you are a vile piece but you know that you could safely live next door to me and even grill oiut with me knowing I won't kill you. Meanwhile, your ilk want to track my kind down and attack us. When I say us, I don't me me because I live in a place where I am allowed to keep and bear arms. Your ilk doesn't scare me.

So, who is the American Taliban? Probably your ilk.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> @RJAMES I am glad you could be bothered to post in this thread. About time you bothered to answer my question. A shame I had to start a new thread.
> 
> You call Christians the "American Taliban" while you live in a country that was established as a nation for Christians. This nation was for Christians to live their lives in freedom from a government that demanded one to be a particular sect and pay taxes to a particular sect. That, by the way, is what the Establishment clause is all about. That you and those like you do not understand that isn't my problem. Your ignorance isn't my fault.
> 
> ...


Very well said Denton. Good to see I'm not alone in my opinion of rjames. There are a couple more on here that lean the same way as him too.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, remind me not to tease the moderators!

As for Ms. James, he/she has been on my ignore list since hippies ruled State Street. Yes, I have a temper, and I found that ignoring minor attributes of life grants you a nice, peaceful day. And you can save your strength for real enemies.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Some of the rules imposed by the American Taliban - https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...vVzh7YfjLIqHybRRqPjfDZ4KU9IxnMT0JeYdRXGIw6lFg


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> American Taliban is those that would impose their religion on others. The Denver Woman's clinic shooter is a member as are members of the religious right . Think it crazy ?
> 
> Ask your self what does the Taliban want? To impose their religion on others. What does the "christian" fundamentalist religious right want - to impose their religion on others.
> 
> ...


Not even you are stupid enough to actually believe this tripe. You are just an agitator. Folks like you are actually worse than the Taliban, in that they do, albeit erroneously, believe the vile doctrine they practice. You, on the other hand, only use it to agitate and to attempt to bring down morality. You don't believe it, or actually want it for yourself, but, like a jealous teenage girl, you don't want others to have what you think you can't have. Pathetic, really!
t


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Some of the rules imposed by the American Taliban - https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...vVzh7YfjLIqHybRRqPjfDZ4KU9IxnMT0JeYdRXGIw6lFg


What makes you think employers should be forced to pay for women's birth control? Should they also be forced to hand out condoms in the breakroom? Maybe free doobies for those that choose to get high? Perhaps they should pay for sterilized prostitutes so that everyone can get their rocks off without fear of pregnancy? Take your nanny state and shove it into whatever orifice feels best to you. This is not what government is for.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Liked your picture of the "agitator." Subtle. I'll bet you Ms. James was in the Thesaurus for hours...


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

http://www.boom.lgbt/index.php/news...HxfxRvEBikyxqt5_P_ZrXehwIIOmwTvNVuKQyPRVDCZsc

Example of the American Taliban using their religion to restrict where none followers can live. "Last summer, St. Louis County residents Beverly Nance and her wife, Mary Walsh, filed suit against Friendship Village, a retirement community in Sunset Hills, after being refused housing on the basis of religious objections because they are a same-sex couple. In August 2018, the couple shared their story with the New York Times."


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> What makes you think employers should be forced to pay for women's birth control? Should they also be forced to hand out condoms in the breakroom? Maybe free doobies for those that choose to get high? Perhaps they should pay for sterilized prostitutes so that everyone can get their rocks off without fear of pregnancy? Take your nanny state and shove it into whatever orifice feels best to you. This is not what government is for.


Does your health insurance cover ED? Why should it? You pay for a product or you and your employer pay for a product why should I and my religion have a say in what your health insurance covers? ED , birth control , fertility treatments.

If you used my religion for everyone in the country it would be no birth control, no ED, no vasectomies and no fertility treatments. Your religion and mine should not determine other peoples health care.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> https://news.sky.com/story/why-are-white-men-more-likely-to-carry-out-mass-shootings-11252808
> 
> Of 95 mass shootings carried out in the US between 1982 and 2017, 92 of the perpetrators were male.
> 
> ...


It's pretty easy actually, according to the numbers you shared adjusted for population percentages about 30% of the shooters were black males, far in excess of their percentage of the whole population. In other words by your numbers any black man is more likely to be a shooter than a white one and hispanics and asians are slightly less likely. Most likely race has little to do with it at all.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Anther example for you don't follow the traditional you get fired from your job.

"I'm Out of a Job Because My Boss Didn't Think I Look Like a Woman" https://www.aclu.org/blog/womens-ri...NhdNaMbeDiPjt3Q86I1_ZBTTKkry9r0tm6v4Prswsw1G4

All you guys are doing is posting hatred towards others different from you or reinforcing my statements about the American Taliban  using their religion and imposing on others in civil situations . This person did her job but does not dress "like a woman" so she was fired. Put those cloths on a "male" and it is all good .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Some of the rules imposed by the American Taliban - https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...vVzh7YfjLIqHybRRqPjfDZ4KU9IxnMT0JeYdRXGIw6lFg


Talk about the "American Taliban," you bring up a great point. Who thinks murdering the most innocent is a right? Not the Christians.
Your ilk thinks it's OK to kill the most innocent because it is convenient. Why doesn't that bother you? Because you don't feel their pain, because there are no screams to hear or is it because your conscience is seared? Or all of the above?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Does your health insurance cover ED? Why should it? You pay for a product or you and your employer pay for a product why should I and my religion have a say in what your health insurance covers? ED , birth control , fertility treatments.
> 
> If you used my religion for everyone in the country it would be no birth control, no ED, no vasectomies and no fertility treatments. Your religion and mine should not determine other peoples health care.


ED is unhealthy, and not just psychologically. It figures that your thoughts are purely carnal, though.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Heeyyyoooo........

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=taliban+song+spoof+colin+powell+harry+belafonte +youtube&t=ffnt&ia=videos&iax=videos&iai=givcXTn0_Wo






Check out the link too, it's different.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> American Taliban is those that would impose their religion on others. The Denver Woman's clinic shooter is a member as are members of the religious right . Think it crazy ?
> 
> Ask your self what does the Taliban want? To impose their religion on others. What does the "christian" fundamentalist religious right want - to impose their religion on others.
> 
> ...


 Every cell in a womans body shares the same DNA. Every cell in the body of the child she carries shares DIFFERENT DNA. Therefore logically that child is an individual entity whether some choose to make it legal for her to have someone kill her child or not. I have said it before and I will say it again, If a woman has the right to choose to be a mother, no man can be held responsible for her choice. The fact is they both made a choice at the time whether they later regret it or not. I will grant you cases of incest and rape as long as there is prosecution of the guilty if identified.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> American Taliban is those that would impose their religion on others. The Denver Woman's clinic shooter is a member as are members of the religious right . Think it crazy ?
> 
> Ask your self what does the Taliban want? To impose their religion on others. What does the "christian" fundamentalist religious right want - to impose their religion on others.
> 
> ...


As usual, your ilk twists the truth and warps what the founders created.



> Their goals - Out law marriage for all. Restrict it to just some unmarried adults.


_Outlaw_ marriage? That's your way of saying we want to go back to the traditional meaning of marriage. You bet. It's time to stop pretending that a mental/spiritual disorder is normal.



> Deny women ability to make their own health decisions.


Yeah. We Christians don't want women to have health care. Why, just the other day I watched a couple of good liberals chastizing a Christian man for not allowing his wife to get cancer treatment.
Wait a minute; you are suggesting that killing the most innocent for a woman's convenience falls under the category of health care. How vile and wicked this generation is.



> Teach their religion in public schools. Force students and anyone present to participate in a public prayer done in accordance with their religion.


Religion is taught in public school. Children are taught that they come from amoebae. They are influenced to reject God. They are taught the religion of Atheism. They are shielded from learning about the God of our forefathers.



> Deny people who do not follow their religious teachings the ability to adopt.


Really? Neveer heard that one. Or is it that you mean we prefer children not be given to immoral people?



> Deny People who do not follow their religious teachings to be able to work, live, attend school where they want to.


Yeah, we want all y'all to be on welfare. Yes, that sounds stupid. The same goes with the notion we want you to be homeless and uneducated. On the other hand, people like you will cause bakers and florists to lose their businesses and drive them to poverty simply because they feel God would not want them to make a product that glorifies abominable behavior.

Furthermore, people like you wouldn't dare make fun of homosexuality (not that something that stands between a human and his Creator should be seen as humorous) and wouldn't even think about speaking out against the Cult of Death, but people like you don't think twice about ridiculing Christianity. Why? Because you know we won't behead you, sue you or even stifle your right to speak your mind. That's why I think such people are cowards.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you know what is really disgusting about Christians being called that American Taliban? Where in the world are we slaughtering unbelievers in the name of Jesus? To suggest we are akin to the Taliban makes light of what is really happening. It makes light of this:
https://www.breitbart.com/national-...istians-facing-extreme-persecution-worldwide/

It's just as idiotic as the liberals likening President Trump to Hitler.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Anther example for you don't follow the traditional you get fired from your job.
> 
> "I'm Out of a Job Because My Boss Didn't Think I Look Like a Woman" https://www.aclu.org/blog/womens-ri...NhdNaMbeDiPjt3Q86I1_ZBTTKkry9r0tm6v4Prswsw1G4
> 
> All you guys are doing is posting hatred towards others different from you or reinforcing my statements about the American Taliban using their religion and imposing on others in civil situations . This person did her job but does not dress "like a woman" so she was fired. Put those cloths on a "male" and it is all good .


How does this dress look on me?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> If it's all the same to you then, why don't you just go live with the Taliban instead of the Christians?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


SHAZAM! That is an ouchie!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> If it's all the same to you then, why don't you just go live with the Taliban instead of the Christians?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


OW!



Annie said:


> @*RJAMES* I'm still waiting for you to answer my question. If the fundamentalists are so bad why don't you just go and live with the Taliban? It's all the same right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


Double OW!



Annie said:


> Crickets and Katydids. Okay I can answer for you. Because the Taliban is from hell and that's where they want to send you: straight to hell. It's the Christians that want to keep you out of there, out of hell my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


POW!



Denton said:


> @*RJAMES* I am glad you could be bothered to post in this thread. About time you bothered to answer my question. A shame I had to start a new thread.
> 
> You love your religion. Your religion can be defined in Atheism. The same religion shared by the old Soviet Union, China and North Korea, under which Christians have been slaughtered. Tell me about the Taliban, why don't you?
> 
> ...


OW!



ekim said:


> Very well said Denton. Good to see I'm not alone in my opinion of rjames. There are a couple more on here that lean the same way as him too.


Mister James, I feel the same way that they do, you are misguided at best, and utterly lost and bound for Hell at the Worst.
Their ain't no such thing as the American Taliban, they are utterly ruthless, and inhuman. Who is their equal in America? They make the KKK pale in comparison.
Who are they? Who is the American Taliban?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Mister James, I feel the same way that they do, you are misguided at best, and utterly lost and bound for Hell at the Worst.
> Their ain't no such thing as the American Taliban, they are utterly ruthless, and inhuman. *Who is their equal in America? They make the KKK pale* in comparison.
> Who are they? Who is the American Taliban?


 @RJAMES, thereal American Taliban:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Mister James, I feel the same way that they do, you are misguided at best, and utterly lost and bound for Hell at the Worst.
> Their ain't no such thing as the American Taliban, they are utterly ruthless, and inhuman. *Who is their equal in America? They make the KKK pale* in comparison.
> Who are they? Who is the American Taliban?


The real American Taliban:


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I agree that Bird should not have been allowed to serve in Congress .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 94965


The left is always about hating and hurting Christians and whites. They/you have to pursue this in order to destroy the country.



> Sen. Ben Sasse Blasts Kamala Harris, Mazie Hirono for Anti-Catholic Bigotry in Fiery Floor Speech


https://pjmedia.com/faith/sen-ben-sasse-blasts-kamala-harris-mazie-hirono-for-anti-catholic-bigotry-in-fiery-floor-speech/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 94965


Why, isn't that cute? A simplistic meme that the shallow thinks is wise and that it says it all. It isn't, though, and it doesn't.
Take that image with you when you attempt to assert freedom of religion in Saudi Arabia, Pakistan or Iran. Try it in Afghanistan, where the real Taliban resides. If you survive, tell me how bad Christians are.

Personally, I don't care about your faith. You are an adult, I'm sure you've researched faiths, religions, and ideologies and decided for yourself. That's called free will. The God you mock is the one Who gace it to you and I have no authority to force another one on you. Educate you if you wanted that, but that is all.

This nation was founded to be a Christian nation. Does that mean you can't believe what you want to believe? Nope. It means our society was founded on Christian ethics, morals and principals. These are what our concepts of individual rights and freedoms were founded. The Laws of Nature and Nature's God is a concept derived from Christianity and not any of the other religions or ideologies in your meme. I'm sure that irks you to no end, but that is fact.

This nation is dying and it isn't dying because we have adhered to the Christian ethics, morals and principals upon which it was founded, but just the opposite. From slaughtering the unborn to normalizing sexual immorality to the implementation of socialistic politicies, Americans are too selfish and carnal-minded to even bother with procreation. Meanwhile, the government is resisting the notion of securing the border so that it may import unskilled ignorant people from third world nations so that they can remove any remnant of those who might resist their totalitarian goals.

I hope you live to witness the end result. I mourn the fact that my son will have to endure it.

I don't blame the likes of you. This land was settled by Christians who were looking for a place to found their own nation. Through the decades of the last century, they allowed their nation to be taken from them. They could have pushed back, but they didn't. This nation is lost and it is because of us and not you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You like anecdotes rather than discussing the reasons, so here you go.

https://www.abc15.com/news/region-n...so-in-fountain-hills-facing-terrorism-charges



> FOUNTAIN HILLS, AZ - An 18-year-old man who was shot by a deputy from the Maricopa County Sheriff's Office in Fountain Hills earlier this month has been charged with two counts of terrorism and aggravated assault with a deadly weapon, according to court records.
> 
> Court records obtained by ABC15 state that Ismail Hamed provided "advice, assistance, direction or management to the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), also knows as the Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham (ISIS)."


Clash of cultures. The problem for the U.S. is the same as the Problem for Western Europe. The West's cultures are already weakened while the opposing culture is strong-willed and isn't infested with soy boys and man-hating masculine women.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Women's "health" rights. An intentional misnomer for the benefit of the ignorant and misinformed.



> "I watched as a 13-week-old fetus fought and struggled for his life against the abortion instrument. I knew then that there was humanity in the womb, and abortion was taking the life of this innocent human being, and I decided to leave Planned Parenthood."


Yeah, Christians are likened to the Taliban because we are for the protection of life.

https://www.breitbart.com/radio/201...c-director-witnessing-abortion-made-pro-life/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 94965


Tell that to ANY Islamist!!!

If I'm a Christian or a Jew, I should be a good Dhimmi or dead!

Got that @RJAMES? Are YOU a good Dhimmi? If not be careful.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another example of how lefties are so very tolerant and understanding of Christians.



> CNN's John King Asks If Second Lady Karen Pence Should Be Denied Secret Service Protection Because Of Her Beliefs


https://www.weaselzippers.us/408679-cnns-john-king-asks-if-second-lady-karen-pence-should-be-denied-secret-service-protection-because-of-her-beliefs/


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Not a religious man I am more of a you keep to your side of the street and I will keep to mine, kind of guy. However, I don't particularly think any western based religion is any more dangerous than the two political parties running the country. 

The only religion I know of that has gone batshit crazy, for say the last 70 plus years, is the one the media will not call out and it's founder shall not be drawn.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

dsdmmat said:


> The only religion I know of that has gone batshit crazy, for say the last 70 plus years.


Well, my advice is not to turn away from God to get even with his ministries. I am in the same boat.

I was raised Catholic. I loved our parish priests, but I began to question the slack "poverty" claims of the hierarchy. Then the issue with children leaked out, and that the church was buying their way out of it instead of doing the right thing.

My wife and I joined an SDA church and were married by their pastor. I still listen to Relevant Radio, especially to "Father Simon Says." And I still pray with some Catholic prayers.

Yes, the church had some really bad, and even cruel spates. The 'Medici Thing' was more like a "Mafia Thing." But pick up a Bible and read the part about Moses and Burning Bush. At the time faithful followers did not know God's name. When Moses asked Him, He answered, "I am."

The message implies that God never changes, while society does. Ask The Holy Spirit and Christ to come into your heart. Remember, they will not violate your free will.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> View attachment 94965


Ms James,

I do not give 2 shits about what you believe, I will fight for your right to be a foolish douchebag!

Better people like Mrs Slippy and @Denton will pray for you to accept Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior, and they will remind me that I should pray for you as well.

However...your lack of IQ and the fact that you show obvious signs of mental illness is sad, but it makes for good forum buzz! HA!:vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> I agree that Bird should not have been allowed to serve in Congress .


WRONG!

Byrd was elected and re-elected to serve in Congress by We The People. That is the Constitution and the Supreme Law of The Land.

It is also a stark reminder of the lying evil hypocrisy of libtard democrats and the stupidity of the voters.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> It is also a stark reminder of the lying evil hypocrisy of libtard democrats and the stupidity of the voters.


Slip, I have to disagree with you. I do not see hypocrisy in the Democrats.

They voted for Byrd, and they created The Ku Klux Klan. They have reacted to the changes in our government with the same self-aggrandizing manner for over 150 years. Yeah, they're back-stabbers, but they are consistent back-stabbers. You might not like rattlesnakes, but you have to admit, you know how the reptile is going to react. Same with the leftists.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

This one you've got to listen to. A CNN reporter telling a Fox reporter that he got where he is, due to *"white privilege"*. Yes playing the race card big time.

But but but but but........the Fox reporter, is a black man. :vs_laugh:

https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/01/15/areva-martin-david-webb-white-privilege/


----------

